# Quick question... Promise



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

Hey guys... ultra-quick question here.

Stats: all mountain (mainly freeride/groomers), beginner-intermediate rider
Board: NS SL, Bindings: Burton cartel 

Need some new boots, northwave seemed to fit well,
I picked up some Northwave calibers at the only local store near me (limited stock options, small shop).

Worried they'll be too soft at a flex of 4/5 out of 10

Would the northwave decade at a flex of 8/10 be better, or way too stiff for my standard?

I have until tomorrow to swap

My only store has these boots only:Snowboard Boots 

Advice muchly appreciated + then i'll leave you all alone


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

I have heard good things about the Burton Ions, and if you are rocking the cartel binding, they will match seamlessly. 

But honestly *go with what feels good*. Try em on, tie em tight, walk up stairs, stand on your toes in the boots (to attempt heel lift), squat in them to see how you flex them and pick WHAT IS MOST COMFORTABLE. the best high performance boot may be enticing, but if it always feels like a vice is squeezing your foot, you will HATE them.... most important is: comfort, heel hold, flex, tying method. color and style are not important...they will be covered by your pants and bindings.


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

Banjo said:


> I have heard good things about the Burton Ions, and if you are rocking the cartel binding, they will match seamlessly.
> 
> But honestly *go with what feels good*. Try em on, tie em tight, walk up stairs, stand on your toes in the boots (to attempt heel lift), squat in them to see how you flex them and pick WHAT IS MOST COMFORTABLE. the best high performance boot may be enticing, but if it always feels like a vice is squeezing your foot, you will HATE them.... most important is: comfort, heel hold, flex, tying method. color and style are not important...they will be covered by your pants and bindings.


Yeah that makes sense... I found myself trying to convince my feet to be comfortable in the burton ambush as I had liked the specs, but they were definitely not right. I'll go in tomorrow and try get my feet in some ions, i'll ignore the flex for now (8/10 for ions I think :s)

The thing with the northwaves is that all the different models feel similar/equally comfortable, so it'd just be down to specs after that. 5 or 8 flex better for my riding stats?


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

fhendo190 said:


> Yeah that makes sense... I found myself trying to convince my feet to be comfortable in the burton ambush as I had liked the specs, but they were definitely not right. I'll go in tomorrow and try get my feet in some ions, i'll ignore the flex for now (8/10 for ions I think :s)
> 
> The thing with the northwaves is that all the different models feel similar/equally comfortable, so it'd just be down to specs after that. 5 or 8 flex better for my riding stats?


Go with what feels best for your foot. If the Ions feel good don't worry about the flex rating of 8/10. They are not stiff at all... I would rate them as a soft/medium flex. Salomon F3's are much much stiffer and my Malamutes felt like ski boots compared to the Ions. However, the Ions have very good response for such a soft flexing boot.


----------



## Banjo (Jan 29, 2013)

boots are personal preference man! what do you ride now in terms of flex? do you like them? would you like them stiffer or softer?

I personally like a stiffer boot having tried both stiff and soft boots. in the end comfort is king. if you arent sure about the stiffness go with something on the high side of middle like a 6 or 7....


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

Banjo said:


> boots are personal preference man! what do you ride now in terms of flex? do you like them? would you like them stiffer or softer?
> 
> I personally like a stiffer boot having tried both stiff and soft boots. in the end comfort is king. if you arent sure about the stiffness go with something on the high side of middle like a 6 or 7....


currently on some old 32 lashed, but have come to accept that they are too big (heel lift etc)... They're spose to be a 5 but they feel really soft to me, definitely reduced responsiveness compared to my brothers burton rulers. 
I'll try as many pairs as I can on tomorrow and then choose a mid flex from the best ones. thanks


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

Chef Jer said:


> Go with what feels best for your foot. If the Ions feel good don't worry about the flex rating of 8/10. They are not stiff at all... I would rate them as a soft/medium flex. Salomon F3's are much much stiffer and my Malamutes felt like ski boots compared to the Ions. However, the Ions have very good response for such a soft flexing boot.


Yeah I actually tried some malamutes at a different shop on sale but they felt pretty solid, much more than the northwaves/others
A lot of my mates are recommended Nike boots nowadays, if only there was a dealer near me...


----------



## Chef Jer (Apr 3, 2011)

fhendo190 said:


> Yeah I actually tried some malamutes at a different shop on sale but they felt pretty solid, much more than the northwaves/others
> A lot of my mates are recommended Nike boots nowadays, if only there was a dealer near me...


Flex wise... I would say Ions are comparable to kaiju's but Nikes didn't work for my foot:dunno: I ride my Ion's with both Cartels and Union SL's and they pair well. 

But at the end of the day fit matters most with boots. If they don't work for your foot you'll never be happy with them regardless of the flex or tech that the boot has.


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

Chef Jer said:


> Flex wise... I would say Ions are comparable to kaiju's but Nikes didn't work for my foot:dunno: I ride my Ion's with both Cartels and Union SL's and they pair well.
> 
> But at the end of the day fit matters most with boots. If they don't work for your foot you'll never be happy with them regardless of the flex or tech that the boot has.


Sound, thanks for the help.
Looks like I should just get in there and get all of the stock out possible, comfiest wins. I might see if they have the cartel in too so I can try the boot with it. The 32's were a little chunky for my medium cartels.
Cheers


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

fhendo190 said:


> Yeah that makes sense... I found myself trying to convince my feet to be comfortable in the burton ambush as I had liked the specs, but they were definitely not right. I'll go in tomorrow and try get my feet in some ions, i'll ignore the flex for now (8/10 for ions I think :s)
> 
> The thing with the northwaves is that all the different models feel similar/equally comfortable, so it'd just be down to specs after that. 5 or 8 flex better for my riding stats?


Mid-flex (i.e., ~5) is way better for your riding stats. But for boots fit pretty much outweighs all other criteria.


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> Mid-flex (i.e., ~5) is way better for your riding stats. But for boots fit pretty much outweighs all other criteria.


Ok, that's what I thought.

So theoretically, say the northwave caliber flex 4/5 has a fit identical to the northwave decade flex 8, both very comfortable,
Probly still go with the caliber? 

I'll try the salomom savage flex 5 too then.


----------



## tonyisnowhere (Sep 24, 2012)

I like my Burton Ruler, 1-10 rate a 6 on stiffness. But I have my eyes on some Burton Imperial in leather rate a 7. I like Burton because they fit my feet perfect and seem to work great with a my Med/Large Union binding.

Wish I had more money to spend on even better boots but these work for me.


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

tonyisnowhere said:


> I like my Burton Ruler, 1-10 rate a 6 on stiffness. But I have my eyes on some Burton Imperial in leather rate a 7. I like Burton because they fit my feet perfect and seem to work great with a my Med/Large Union binding.
> 
> Wish I had more money to spend on even better boots but these work for me.


burton just don't seem quite right for my feet unfortunately. Never tried on a pair and felt comfortable :s


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

hktrdr said:


> Mid-flex (i.e., ~5) is way better for your riding stats. But for boots fit pretty much outweighs all other criteria.


Yeah, Having been in and tried a shed load on... northwave and salomon were the best fit. 
The northwave decade flex 8 and northwave calibre flex 4 or 5 fit pretty identically. Think the calibre is the better choice then?
The salomon savage fit nicely but they feel loads stiffer than even the decades


----------



## Decade190 (Feb 26, 2012)

Chef Jer said:


> Go with what feels best for your foot. If the Ions feel good don't worry about the flex rating of 8/10. They are not stiff at all... I would rate them as a soft/medium flex. Salomon F3's are much much stiffer and my Malamutes felt like ski boots compared to the Ions. However, the Ions have very good response for such a soft flexing boot.


Unfortunately the burton range didn't tend to fit my feet well. Had to go up to a size US 11 when I'm normally a US10 and then had heel lift.

The northwave decade flex 8 and northwave calibre flex 4 or 5 fit identically. Think the calibre is the better choice?
The salomon savage fit nicely but they feel loads stiffer than even the decades...


----------

